

Its time for a Hackathon - KaperLabs

Interested? Write in to hackathon@kaperlabs.com with your linkedin/github profiles for an invite.<p>Send in your entries, if programming or Amazon Gift cards interest you.
======
KaperLabs
Based out of Sunnyvale but remote entrants and encouraged too. Remote

------
rman666
Where might this hackathon take place?

